# Bumper Cover repair?



## olstyn (May 7, 2009)

Had a very low speed parking mishap with an 05 1.8S. Had it in park, got off the brake, car leaned forward into a barrier in a parking garage (obviously I was slightly too close), and heard a cracking noise. The vertical connections in the lower grille area had all snapped, but no other damage occurred. Basically I'm worried about the lower grille area going droopy over time without those vertical supports intact, and so would like to either fix the damage or replace the part.

From what little research I've been able to do so far, it looks like replacing with a new part and getting that part painted would run several hundred dollars, so obviously fixing it would be preferable. Does anyone have any experience fixing something like this? If so, what sort of adhesives, etc, did you use, and how difficult was it to do?

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you need to find out what this is made from, then find compatible repair materials.
My older Camaro bumpers were made from urethane, and i purchased at the Autoparts store Urethane repair putty ( two part) 
I would suggest bonding a strip of Aluminum at the back or inside the broken piece.
So ask around and try your local Autoparts store, they might know what will work.


----------



## olstyn (May 7, 2009)

Well, that means my next question is does anyone know what material this is made from? Alternatively, can anyone recommend a good repair shop in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area that might be able to fix it without breaking the bank?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

3M makes a flexable repair kit (pt#5700 I think) I used it when I removed a section of the bumper cover (fabricating) and put it back together, once it was painted you couldnt tell! pretty easy to use


----------



## olstyn (May 7, 2009)

Ah, that sounds good SPEEDO. Hopefully posting a link to what I *think* you're talking about for confirmation is ok. Is this it?

3M Company (3M 5895) Automix EZ Sand Flexible Parts Repair Kit 05895, 5 oz Tubes - 3M 5895


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that looks like the stuff!


----------

